# Ash rescue dove



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Rescue Dove 11 of 14 is available for adoption here at Ramsey Ringnecks in Hephzibah Ga. for $15.

Ash Cock
Sired by Ash out of Violet 
2015 hatch 
Surrendered 2/23/16 by Ed McDonald among 14 other birds.

11 of 14 would be happiest with a mate and minimal contact, but I believe he could eventually tame at least partially with a patient, gentle handler.

Ramsey Ringnecks is licensed and inspected by the Ga Department of Agriculture. Our young birds are handled from hatch day and our rescues are carefully quarantined and vetted.

Though we prefer pick up, we can ship anywhere in the continental US. The crate is $10, and I will need your zip code to calculate postage.

For more information about Ramsey Ringnecks and our birds, or to make an appointment to visit the aviary, please email [email protected] or text/call 706-993-7452.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sure wish I lived near you! You always are seeking homes for such lovely birds!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

He's been adopted, thank you!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Love happy endings!


----------

